

Ask HN: Advice Re: Google Cloud Platform Startup Program? - relaunched

My new startup just got accepted to the Google Cloud Platform Startup Program and I&#x27;m looking to hear from people that are already in the program. What resources have been the most helpful? How did you use them? How, if at all, did working with Google&#x27;s support team change your system architecture? Did you move from AWS? What was that experience like? Anything else?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cloud.google.com&#x2F;developers&#x2F;startups&#x2F;
======
nachivpn
We moved from Azure to Gcloud. We are currently using Gcloud's compute engine
as we didn't want to get too dependent on the App engine. In comparison to
Azure, gcloud VMs are much faster in terms of performance. Managing google VMs
are much more easier. For example, migrating a gcloud VM would take only a few
seconds even across data centers. Google's support team in India didn't really
help, so we designed our own architecture. While google has many interesting
features like autoscaling API, global load balancer, cloud storage etc, of
which most of the services are in beta stage. We use it anyway, and haven't
faced too many issues.

The only place where we had to look for an alternative cloud service was when
we attempted to set up our own CDN on https. Google currently supports it's
global load balancer only for port 80 and 8080 and they suggested we use DNS
load balancer which we didn't like the idea of. P.s. we have not worked a lot
with AWS. So I do not know much about AWS. From what I hear, AWS is currently
much better and gcloud is good upcoming competitor. Overall, we serve 20
million API requests per day on google cloud without any infrstructure issues
so far.

------
relaunched
clickable:
[https://cloud.google.com/developers/startups/](https://cloud.google.com/developers/startups/)

